# First cycle help



## chasingaesthetic (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey guys I have been lifting seriously for 3 years now, been lifting for around 5 years. I am 19 years old and have decided to give prohormones a try.
Want to start of as light as possible. So was hoping you guys can lay out a Osta Rx stack, or another light beginner stack. I am 6"0, 175 lbs, around 8-9% bodyfat. 

Thanks!


----------



## GearHead40 (Sep 15, 2015)

You need to eat more and lift heavier or something for a couple more years IMO.  I've read articles about Osta causing cancer big time...

You need to nail down your diet and figure out how much you need to eat to gain.  6 foot at 175lbs and 19...bro...that is not progress for lifting 3 years naturally.

4000 calories per day is a good start...remember you are still growing *AND* you are trying to put on muscle.  You need to eat more, more, more,...


----------

